# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Vivaria Project Course.

## Wild Ginger

Hi guys, i'm organizing a course for all those who are keen on setting up vivariums. This will be inclusive of practical "live" demonstration, troubleshooting etc. 

I'd like to see the number of people keen on attending such courses. Date has yet to be fixed but would be great if ya guys could come forward and make it happen. Most probably, it'll be on a weekend to cater to majority.

*List your names down here for those who're keen.*  

*1.*



Regards,
Phillip.

----------


## fuse

> Hi guys, i'm organizing a course for all those who are keen on setting up vivariums. This will be inclusive of practical "live" demonstration, troubleshooting etc. 
> 
> I'd like to see the number of people keen on attending such courses. Date has yet to be fixed but would be great if ya guys could come forward and make it happen. Most probably, it'll be on a weekend to cater to majority.
> 
> *List your names down here for those who're keen.*  
> 
> *1.*
> 
> 
> ...


all the best bro, me most likely wouldnt be able to make it as i have softball league during the weekends soon. dont worry, i will continue to bug u through calls and postings!!!

----------


## yorky

> Hi guys, i'm organizing a course for all those who are keen on setting up vivariums. This will be inclusive of practical "live" demonstration, troubleshooting etc. 
> 
> I'd like to see the number of people keen on attending such courses. Date has yet to be fixed but would be great if ya guys could come forward and make it happen. Most probably, it'll be on a weekend to cater to majority.
> 
> *List your names down here for those who're keen.*  
> 
> *1.*
> York Seng
> 
> ...


Definitely looking forward to it!

----------


## vinz

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)

----------


## Fei Miao

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)

----------


## Nicky

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)

----------


## dts_spawn

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)

----------


## jja

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)

----------


## Simon

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer)  :Grin:

----------


## Wild Ginger

> 1. Yorky (York Seng)
> 2. Vinz (Vincent)
> 3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
> 4. Nicky (Nick)
> 5. dts_spawn (willy)
> 6. jja (alex)
> 7. Simon (photographer)


hahaha :P That's great, i've a photographer on hand. Looks like, it's going to be another great gathering. Hmm, so anyone else before i start fixing up a date for the workshop/lunch buffet?

Regards,
Phillip.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## fuse

bro i will try to be there!!!

----------


## albert

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer)
8. albert

----------


## Simon

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)

----------


## crandf

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)


Come on Jesse, you know you want to take a look too  :Jump for joy:

----------


## hii

[QUOTE=crandf]1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)

----------


## wynx

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)

----------


## 900801

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13.900801

----------


## brianclaw

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13.900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)

----------


## |squee|

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)

----------


## Rupert

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]

----------


## pat

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)

----------


## dkk08

1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)
18. dkk08 (prefably on sat/sun morning)

----------


## Wild Ginger

Alright guys, firstly a big thanks for the overwhelming response. As it turns out that the number of participants is more than what i expected, i've brought in various specimens of bromeliads and airplants as well as the different varieties of mosses available on that day itself. Some of which are from my private collection. 

The Vivaria Project Course will be held on :

*Date: Saturday, 2nd July '2005.
Venue: 12 Leedon Heights, #02-10.
Time: 10am - 1pm.
Light snacks will be included.*

A Quick summary of what's going to happen on that day:

An introduction on the basics of Vivarium, Paludarium & Terrarium.
A basic technical setup intro as well as troubleshooting.
Core materials and what's what in flora and fauna suitable for different scapes.
A "live" demonstration as to how from a bare tank to a au naturel enclosed living environment for the plants and inhabitants. 

Bromeliads and airplants will also be featured especially for the course and for sale too. Same goes for custom made backgrounds. 

So hope to see ya guys there on 2nd 'July and lets make this a quarterly thing. With ya guys support, i'm sure the Vivarium hobbyist will establish firmly. 

So here below are the list of people who're interested. I've 2 more slots, so those who're still keen, do fill in ur names below.
*1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)
18. dkk08 (prefably on sat/sun morning)*

*Those names listed above, guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.*
Best Regards,
Phillip.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## brianclaw

> The Vivaria Project Course will be held on :
> 
> Date: Saturday, *2nd* July '2005.
> Venue: 12 Leedon Heights, #02-10.
> Time: 10am - 1pm.
> 
> So hope to see ya guys there on *25th* 
> 
> guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.


Just to confirm the dates with you and that I'm allowed to bring a guest?

----------


## Wild Ginger

Hey Brian, pardon my ignorance, guess must be the late nights. Anyway, have rectified it and it's on the 2nd July. If ya're planning to bring one guest, do add him or her to the list apart from ya. 

Regards,
Phillip.

----------


## brianclaw

> guess must be the late nights. 
> If ya're planning to bring one guest, do add him or her to the list apart from ya.


That's cool... I can understand late nights. Thanks for letting me bring a guest. 

1.Brian (brianclaw)
2.Friend (brianclaw's friend)

----------


## Wild Ginger

Alright guys, firstly a big thanks for the overwhelming response. As it turns out that the number of participants is more than what i expected, i've brought in various specimens of bromeliads and airplants as well as the different varieties of mosses available on that day itself. Some of which are from my private collection. 

The Vivaria Project Course will be held on :

*Date: Saturday, 2nd July '2005.
Venue: 12 Leedon Heights, #02-10.
Time: 10am - 1pm.
Light snacks will be included.*

A Quick summary of what's going to happen on that day:

An introduction on the basics of Vivarium, Paludarium & Terrarium.
A basic technical setup intro as well as troubleshooting.
Core materials and what's what in flora and fauna suitable for different scapes.
A "live" demonstration as to how from a bare tank to a au naturel enclosed living environment for the plants and inhabitants. 

Bromeliads and airplants will also be featured especially for the course and for sale too. Same goes for custom made backgrounds. 

So hope to see ya guys there on 2nd 'July and lets make this a quarterly thing. With ya guys support, i'm sure the Vivarium hobbyist will establish firmly. 

So here below are the list of people who're interested. I've 2 more slots, so those who're still keen, do fill in ur names below.
*1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)
18. dkk08 (prefably on sat/sun morning)*

*Those names listed above, guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.*

Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
*1.Brian (Brianclaw)
2.Brian's Friend*

Best Regards,
Phillip.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## dkk08

Ah crap gonna miss it again! Sighz Phillip guess its just not fated for me to attend ur class, as I'll still be in China on the 2nd July will only be back 2 days later  :Exasperated:  , looks like I've to sit this one out  :Crying:  

Do take more pics and have fun guys  :Kiss:

----------


## Nicky

I will make it and I'm coming.

----------


## bobwee

Hi

Newbie to this forum here. Can I join in the course

thks

----------


## pat

Alright guys, firstly a big thanks for the overwhelming response. As it turns out that the number of participants is more than what i expected, i've brought in various specimens of bromeliads and airplants as well as the different varieties of mosses available on that day itself. Some of which are from my private collection. 

The Vivaria Project Course will be held on :

*Date: Saturday, 2nd July '2005.
Venue: 12 Leedon Heights, #02-10.
Time: 10am - 1pm.
Light snacks will be included.*

A Quick summary of what's going to happen on that day:

An introduction on the basics of Vivarium, Paludarium & Terrarium.
A basic technical setup intro as well as troubleshooting.
Core materials and what's what in flora and fauna suitable for different scapes.
A "live" demonstration as to how from a bare tank to a au naturel enclosed living environment for the plants and inhabitants. 

Bromeliads and airplants will also be featured especially for the course and for sale too. Same goes for custom made backgrounds. 

So hope to see ya guys there on 2nd 'July and lets make this a quarterly thing. With ya guys support, i'm sure the Vivarium hobbyist will establish firmly. 

So here below are the list of people who're interested. I've 2 more slots, so those who're still keen, do fill in ur names below.
*1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)
18. dkk08 (prefably on sat/sun morning)*

*Those names listed above, guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.*

Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
*1.Brian (Brianclaw)
2.Brian's Friend
3.pat*

Best Regards,
Phillip.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## vinz

So here below are the list of people who're interested. I've 2 more slots, so those who're still keen, do fill in ur names below.
1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)
18. dkk08 (prefably on sat/sun morning)
19. bobwee

*Those names listed above, guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.*

Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
*1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz*

----------


## vinz

> Hi
> 
> Newbie to this forum here. Can I join in the course
> 
> thks


 Sure you can. I've added you to the confirm list.

----------


## brianclaw

Let's make this simpler... Copy, paste and add your names to the bold letters.

*Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
*

----------


## jja

*Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja*

----------


## crandf

Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja
8. crandf

----------


## vinz

So here below are the list of people who're interested. I've 2 more slots, so those who're still keen, do fill in ur names below.
1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)
18. dkk08 (prefably on sat/sun morning)
19. bobwee

Those names listed above, guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.

*Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja
8. crandf*

----------


## yokogi

So here below are the list of people who're interested. I've 2 more slots, so those who're still keen, do fill in ur names below.
1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)
18. dkk08 (prefably on sat/sun morning)
19. bobwee

Those names listed above, guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.

Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja
8. crandf
9. yokogi
10. derek (yokogi's friend)

----------


## davwong

So here below are the list of people who're interested. I've 2 more slots, so those who're still keen, do fill in ur names below.
1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)
18. dkk08 (prefably on sat/sun morning)
19. bobwee

Those names listed above, guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.

*Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja
8. crandf
9. yokogi
10. derek (yokogi's friend)
11. davwong*

----------


## vinz

Hi guys,

Due to limited space at the venue, we have to limit the numbers of participants, which is set at 20 for the moment. Priority will be given to those who had expressed interest during the polling period (i.e. the upper list). However there may be people who cannot make it for the confirmed date/time, so do continue to sign on. Just be aware that if the list overflows, priority will be given to those who had express interest during the polling period.

So here below are the list of people who're interested. I've 2 more slots, so those who're still keen, do fill in ur names below.
1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)
18. dkk08 (prefably on sat/sun morning)
19. bobwee

Those names listed above, guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.

*Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja
8. crandf
9. yokogi
10. derek (yokogi's friend)
11. davwong*

----------


## Just me

Hi guys,

Due to limited space at the venue, we have to limit the numbers of participants, which is set at 20 for the moment. Priority will be given to those who had expressed interest during the polling period (i.e. the upper list). However there may be people who cannot make it for the confirmed date/time, so do continue to sign on. Just be aware that if the list overflows, priority will be given to those who had express interest during the polling period.

So here below are the list of people who're interested. I've 2 more slots, so those who're still keen, do fill in ur names below.
1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)
18. dkk08 (prefably on sat/sun morning)
19. bobwee

Those names listed above, guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.

*Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja
8. crandf
9. yokogi
10. derek (yokogi's friend)
11. davwong
12. Joseph (Just me)*

----------


## yorky

Hi guys,

Due to limited space at the venue, we have to limit the numbers of participants, which is set at 20 for the moment. Priority will be given to those who had expressed interest during the polling period (i.e. the upper list). However there may be people who cannot make it for the confirmed date/time, so do continue to sign on. Just be aware that if the list overflows, priority will be given to those who had express interest during the polling period.

So here below are the list of people who're interested. I've 2 more slots, so those who're still keen, do fill in ur names below.
1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)
18. dkk08 (prefably on sat/sun morning)
19. bobwee

Those names listed above, guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.

[B]Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja
8. crandf
9. yokogi
10. derek (yokogi's friend)
11. davwong
12. Joseph (Just me)
13. York Seng (yorky)

----------


## Rupert

> *Those names listed above, guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.*


Happy to confirm and look forward to meeting everyone.

----------


## Wild Ginger

Hi guys,

Due to limited space at the venue, we have to limit the numbers of participants, which is set at 20 for the moment. Priority will be given to those who had expressed interest during the polling period (i.e. the upper list). However there may be people who cannot make it for the confirmed date/time, so do continue to sign on. Just be aware that if the list overflows, priority will be given to those who had express interest during the polling period.

So here below are the list of people who're interested. I've 2 more slots, so those who're still keen, do fill in ur names below.
1. Yorky (York Seng)
2. Vinz (Vincent)
3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
4. Nicky (Nick)
5. dts_spawn (willy)
6. jja (alex)
7. Simon (photographer I)
8. albert
9. fuse (tentatively)
10. crandf (tentative too)
11. hii (steven)
12. Wynx aka Edwin (Photographer II- Tentative too)
13. 900801
14. Brian(brianclaw) + 1 (if can...)
15. Terence aka |squee| (tentatively... school lah.)
16. Rupert [tentative]
17. Pat (Patrick)
18. dkk08 (prefably on sat/sun morning)
19. bobwee

Those names listed above, guys please confirm again as to whether ya're confirmed on coming on the allocated timing and date. Thanks.

*Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja
8. crandf
9. yokogi
10. derek (yokogi's friend)
11. davwong
12. Joseph (Just me)
13. York Seng (yorky)
14. Rupert*

----------


## nleong

Dear sir,

I would like to find out more about this Vivarium concept. If there's slot, can you kindly put me in ? Thanks alot!!




> Hi guys,
> 
> Due to limited space at the venue, we have to limit the numbers of participants, which is set at 20 for the moment. Priority will be given to those who had expressed interest during the polling period (i.e. the upper list). However there may be people who cannot make it for the confirmed date/time, so do continue to sign on. Just be aware that if the list overflows, priority will be given to those who had express interest during the polling period.
> 
> So here below are the list of people who're interested. I've 2 more slots, so those who're still keen, do fill in ur names below.
> 1. Yorky (York Seng)
> 2. Vinz (Vincent)
> 3. Fei Miao (Kenneth)
> 4. Nicky (Nick)
> ...

----------


## Wild Ginger

Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
*1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja
8. crandf
9. yokogi
10. derek (yokogi's friend)
11. davwong
12. Joseph (Just me)
13. York Seng (yorky)
14. Rupert
15. nleong
*

----------


## pat

Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
*1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat(backup photographer) 
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja
8. crandf
9. yokogi
10. derek (yokogi's friend)
11. davwong
12. Joseph (Just me)
13. York Seng (yorky)
14. Rupert
15. nleong
*

Phillip,
I'll be you backup photographer here since Simon and Edwin not confirm yet.

Patrick

----------


## bobwee

Hi 

My Sat off schedule has just been released for JULY- 
Unfortuanately I am working on the 2nd Jul.
Sadly I wont be able to make.

Sorry. I will attend the next one 

Rgds

----------


## Justikanz

> Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
> *1. Brian (Brianclaw)
> 2. Brian's Friend
> 3. pat
> 4. bobwee
> 5. nicky
> 6. vinz
> 7. jja
> 8. crandf
> ...


Is it too late to join? What do we have to bring?

----------


## brianclaw

Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat(backup photographer) 
4. nicky
5. vinz
6. jja
7. crandf
8. yokogi
9. derek (yokogi's friend)
10. davwong
11. Joseph (Just me)
12. York Seng (yorky)
13. Rupert
14. nleong


Good question... Do we have to bring anything?

----------


## Wild Ginger

> Confirmed List for 2nd July, Vivaria project Course:
> 1. Brian (Brianclaw)
> 2. Brian's Friend
> 3. pat(backup photographer) 
> 4. nicky
> 5. vinz
> 6. jja
> 7. crandf
> 8. yokogi
> ...


Well let me see, none i guess, hahah!!  :Blah:  Just your presence alone is enough. There'll be light lunch and drinks as well as an introduction into this hobby and the fundamentals of setting up and maintaining it. 

At the same time, i'll be having bromeliads, tillandsias for sale also and corkbark plus other accessories. 

So hope to see you guys soon and i'll be posting up a map reference to make it easier for those people who're coming. 

Regards,
Phillip  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Justikanz

So, can I join in?  :Razz:

----------


## hii

1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja
8. crandf
9. yokogi
10. derek (yokogi's friend)
11. davwong
12. Joseph (Just me)
13. York Seng (yorky)
14. Rupert
15. nleong
16. hii (steven)-just back from holidays

----------


## dts_spawn

*1. Brian (Brianclaw)
2. Brian's Friend
3. pat
4. bobwee
5. nicky
6. vinz
7. jja
8. crandf
9. yokogi
10. derek (yokogi's friend)
11. davwong
12. Joseph (Just me)
13. York Seng (yorky)
14. Rupert
15. nleong
16. hii (steven)-just back from holidays
17.dts_spawn(willy)*
how do you recommend i get to your place by public transport?

----------


## Wild Ginger

> *1. Brian (Brianclaw)
> 2. Brian's Friend
> 3. pat
> 4. bobwee
> 5. nicky
> 6. vinz
> 7. jja
> 8. crandf
> 9. yokogi
> ...


Guys, i've just enough for 17 slots only. So the list will end here. As for transport wise to my place, i'll put up a reference map. So hold on to your horses and it'll be up soon. Thanks.

Regards,
Phillip.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Wild Ginger

Alright guys, click on the link below to see my address. For those who are driving, they can exit at Farrer Rd and then turn in via Leedon Heights. For those who're taking buses or mrt, alight at Holland Village and then take a brisk walk up the road beside Esso Station. Walk all the way straight till you see Leedon Heights Condominium at your right hand side. 

For those who are unsure, click here 

Regards,
Phillip.

----------


## nleong

Hi,

any contact number in case lost ? So your address in 12 Leedon Heights hor ?  :Smile:

----------


## hii

Hi pls count me out cause I having something on, sorry!  :Smile:

----------


## benny

Thanks guys for all the interest.

The registration is now closed and the final list and details has been posted here.

This thread will now be closed.

See you there and have fun!!

Cheers,

----------

